# Bow Fishing near Dickinson?



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I live in Dickinson and my cousin is coming in for the weekend. He is wanting to bow fish, and i have no idea where the closest reliable place would be to go stick some fish. He's bringing an 18' gator traxx with a mudbuddy motor, so we can run through shallows/muck if need be. He doesn't have any lights rigged up though.

Where would be the closest place to bowfish from Dickinson? Salt water preferred. Fresh water would be ok too.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

No lights, so you are day shooting then?

Going to be tough to see salt water species during the day. 
Rays and maybe sheep heads / drum. 
Try the water in shallow sandy bottoms in the bay to try and spot those. Clear water is going to be key.

Fresh water is easier to day shoot. Gar tend to hang at the top of the water column to gulp air from time to time. 
And you might find some carp too, but be prepared to wake shoot.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

3CK said:


> No lights, so you are day shooting then?
> 
> Going to be tough to see salt water species during the day.
> Rays and maybe sheep heads / drum.
> ...


I understand that much. But where? Where can we go locally to do some bow fishing?

Is Coleto Creek off of 59 any good? Seen it from the road many times, but never been down there.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are in Dickinson... I would try Dickinson Bayou. Closest freshwater i can think of.


----------

